# wells fargo copper mountain/ winterpark ski pass



## alexjoel (Nov 7, 2011)

I need another University of Colorado student/faculty/staff who is willing to split a _wells fargo copper_ mountain/ winterpark ski _pass_ for the 2011-2012 season. It's a 50% discount with the university ID. Email [email protected]


----------

